# Problema con DTMF Motorola



## lpnavy (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, les comento que ando haciendo un proyecto telefonico con IC Motorola basandose en el esquematico que esta a continuacion, la cuestion es cuando se quiere realizar una llamada los tonos marcados no llegan a la central telefonica para su procesamiento para que llegue al destinatario, por otro lado el hibrido telefonico funciona bien ya que puedo hacer una conversacion sin problemas cuando recibo una llamada. ¿ Habra alguien que haya trabajado con este modelo de circuitos??

Saludos


----------



## Lamas (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola lpnavy:  con cuantos voltios alimentas el ic que genera los tonos.  Al parecer hay un punto que deberia estar conectado al diodo que lo alimenta, de lo contrario estas enviandfo el voltaje por una resistencia de muy alto valor.  Haz chequeado si a la salida del ic tienes los tonos?  
Te sugiero que midas el voltaje del Ic ya que si la parte de la hibrida te funciona como dices, el problema es meramente en el generador de los tonos.  

saludos


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 17, 2012)

Lamas dijo:


> Hola lpnavy:  con cuantos voltios alimentas el ic que genera los tonos.  Al parecer hay un punto que deberia estar conectado al diodo que lo alimenta, de lo contrario estas enviandfo el voltaje por una resistencia de muy alto valor.  Haz chequeado si a la salida del ic tienes los tonos?
> Te sugiero que midas el voltaje del Ic ya que si la parte de la hibrida te funciona como dices, el problema es meramente en el generador de los tonos.
> 
> saludos



Bueno el Ic lo alimento desde la misma linea ya que viendo el Datasheet del mc145412 para modo tono hay que alimentarlo con 5v aproximadamente por eso yo le quite el segundo zener que es para regular el hibrido y solo deje uno en la entrada de uno de 4.7v por la cual se escucha perfectamente la conversacion. Pero cuando marco se escuchan los tonos pero con un pequeño ruido al presionar las teclas. Probe con otro integrado para descartar pero seguia igual.

Como dato el voltaje en la linea es de 48Vac cuando repica y de 9vdc en modo conversacion.


----------



## Lamas (Dic 19, 2012)

Es decir, el zener 1N5724 que alli dice 130 volts, lo cambiaste por uno de 4.7 volts?  si es asi, entonces le estas enviando 4.7 voltios al chip, pero a traves de una R de 10M.  es asi como lo tenes?  de esa forma no va a trabajar.  Necesitas alimentar el chip sin esa R


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 19, 2012)

la R de 10M se la quite y en su lugar le puse una de 10K pero probare si ninguna resistencia aver que tal se comporta, ahora no se si sea por la frecuencia del cristal ya que le tengo puesta una de 3.57MHz en vez de una de la que sale en el esquematico de 3.58Mhz porque  nose si sea trivial ese cambio.


----------



## Lamas (Dic 21, 2012)

Dos cosas:  a) La R no debe ir en la alimentacion del chip.  b) Al Zener debes colocarle una resistencia limitadora de corriente, ya que de otro modo se dañara.  En el esquema, el zener original del circuito no tiene R ya que especifica que es para 130 Voltios, y la linea no te dara esos valores de voltaje, a menos que se induzca uns sobretension, pero en condiciones normales no sucede.

Por cierto, hasta donde se, los cristales de 3.58 en realidad son de 3.579545


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 21, 2012)

Ok, hare lo que me sugieres y mañana comento los resultados a ver si tengo exito.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 21, 2012)

Lamas dijo:


> Dos cosas:  a) La R no debe ir en la alimentacion del chip.  b) Al Zener debes colocarle una resistencia limitadora de corriente, ya que de otro modo se dañara.  En el esquema, el zener original del circuito no tiene R ya que especifica que es para 130 Voltios, y la linea no te dara esos valores de voltaje, a menos que se induzca uns sobretension, pero en condiciones normales no sucede.
> 
> Por cierto, hasta donde se, los cristales de 3.58 en realidad son de 3.579545



Amigo, como dato, cuando sobre una linea telefonica, ocurre una llamada, aparece una señal alterna de 20Hz. por breves tiempos, a intervalos regulares, con una amplitud de hasta 120VAC., que antiguamente era necesario para accionar el timbre de campanas.


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 23, 2012)

bueno hice las modificaciones al circuito pero sigue igual, aun no establece comunicacion con la central telefonica; pero la recepcion de llamada si funciona perfectamente asi como el timbre. Nose si tendre problemas con la corriente en alguna parte del circuito...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 23, 2012)

Amigo, puede que la amplitud del tono de marcado sea insuficiente.
O quizas uno de los tonos ya sea del grupo alto o bajo no es correcto.



Puedes escuchar la marcacion por el audifono cuando son generados los mismos?.


----------



## Lamas (Dic 23, 2012)

Puede ser que el pin 17 (MS) este recibiendo voltaje y por eso se activa el modo de pulso.  Cerciorate que este a tierra para que se active el modo de tonos y por ende el DTMF.  No has probado armar el circuito del dialer por separado alimentandolo con 5 voltios y ver si se generan los tonos a la salida?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 24, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> Bueno el Ic lo alimento desde la misma linea ya que viendo el Datasheet del mc145412 para modo tono hay que alimentarlo con 5v aproximadamente por eso yo le quite el segundo zener....


¿Por qué modificaste el circuito original, si en el mismo circuito te da la opción de tono o pulso?...


----------



## Lamas (Dic 24, 2012)

Chequeando las hojas de datos de estos IC, veo que  El generador de DTMF se alimenta desde la salida VDD del híbrido. Si quitaste el diodo de la entrada (130V) que es de protección y lo sustituiste por uno de 5 voltios, lo mas seguro es que el hibrido no pueda generar el voltaje suficiente en la salida VDD, ya que para hacerlo ha de requerir una alimentación de 12 Voltios o mayor , con lo cual genera una salida de 3.3 voltios. Te recomiendo operar según el diagrama original.  Tiene razon DJ T3.


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 24, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, puede que la amplitud del tono de marcado sea insuficiente.
> O quizas uno de los tonos ya sea del grupo alto o bajo no es correcto.
> 
> 
> ...



Los tonos los escuchos claramente por la bocina y se pone en MUTE el hibrido para solo dejar escuchar el numero tecleado, tal vez sea ese el problema con la frecuencias.





Lamas dijo:


> Puede ser que el pin 17 (MS) este recibiendo voltaje y por eso se activa el modo de pulso.  Cerciorate que este a tierra para que se active el modo de tonos y por ende el DTMF.  No has probado armar el circuito del dialer por separado alimentandolo con 5 voltios y ver si se generan los tonos a la salida?



pues lo tengo como en el esquematico el MS con un diodo a tierra, ademas he puesto ese pin a tierra sin diodo y sigue igual. Lo de armar el dialer solo no lo he hecho.





DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Por qué modificaste el circuito original, si en el mismo circuito te da la opción de tono o pulso?...



¿¿¿Pulso??? ¿¿para que?? si solo necesito trabajar con dtmf.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, puede que la amplitud del tono de marcado sea insuficiente.
> O quizas uno de los tonos ya sea del grupo alto o bajo no es correcto.
> 
> 
> ...



Los tonos los escuchos claramente por la bocina y se pone en MUTE el hibrido para solo dejar escuchar el numero tecleado, tal vez sea ese el problema con la frecuencias.





Lamas dijo:


> Puede ser que el pin 17 (MS) este recibiendo voltaje y por eso se activa el modo de pulso.  Cerciorate que este a tierra para que se active el modo de tonos y por ende el DTMF.  No has probado armar el circuito del dialer por separado alimentandolo con 5 voltios y ver si se generan los tonos a la salida?



pues lo tengo como en el esquematico el MS con un diodo a tierra, ademas he puesto ese pin a tierra sin diodo y sigue igual. Lo de armar el dialer solo no lo he hecho.





DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Por qué modificaste el circuito original, si en el mismo circuito te da la opción de tono o pulso?...



¿¿¿Pulso??? ¿¿para que?? si solo necesito trabajar con dtmf.





Lamas dijo:


> Chequeando las hojas de datos de estos IC, veo que  El generador de DTMF se alimenta desde la salida VDD del híbrido. Si quitaste el diodo de la entrada (130V) que es de protección y lo sustituiste por uno de 5 voltios, lo mas seguro es que el hibrido no pueda generar el voltaje suficiente en la salida VDD, ya que para hacerlo ha de requerir una alimentación de 12 Voltios o mayor , con lo cual genera una salida de 3.3 voltios. Te recomiendo operar según el diagrama original.  Tiene razon DJ T3.



Pues he puesto a alimentar el dialer desde el hibrido a travez del VDD y tengo 3.4V a la salida del mismo, ahora lo del zener de 130V lo quite por la simple razon de que en modo colgado hay una tension de 48V aproximadamente en la linea y cuando se descuelga hay 5V aproximadamente.

Por otro lado en las primeras pruebas alimente el circuito con 12V y este empezo calentar barbaramente un resistencia  colocada en uno de los pines del hibrido por eso lo tengo regulado a que se alimente con 5v y ya a 6v el hibrido se escucha con ruidos.

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 25, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pulso??? ¿¿para que?? si solo necesito trabajar con dtmf.



Se nota que ni entendés el esquema, o no leíste lo que puse. 

Si querés generar el DMTF, usá la opción *TONO* que en el esquemático está como una llave que se puede seleccionar entre PULSO y *TONO !!!! .Y SIN MODIFICAR NADA*...


:estudiando:


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 25, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se nota que ni entendés el esquema, o no leíste lo que puse.
> 
> Si querés generar el DMTF, usá la opción *TONO* que en el esquemático está como una llave que se puede seleccionar entre PULSO y *TONO !!!! .Y SIN MODIFICAR NADA*...
> 
> ...


 Perdon no era lo que quize decir no me di cuenta lo que habia escrito, de todas formas las centrales modernas no trabajan con pulsos( en mi pais) y en este caso no me interesa usar el modo pulso asi que la llave de conmutación es inncesaria para lo que yo requiero.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> de todas formas las centrales modernas no trabajan con pulsos( en mi pais)


Eso ya lo sé.



lpnavy dijo:


> y en este caso no me interesa usar el modo pulso asi que la llave de conmutación es inncesaria para lo que yo requiero.


Y en vez de modificar y volverte loco tratando de que ande, ¿no era mas fácil hacer el circuito tal cual está, y en en vez de la llave, le agregas un puente para que quede solo la función de tono?....


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 26, 2012)

Bueno asi redibuje el circuito, y lo he probado con y sin la resistencia de 10M en la entrada ademas le puse el voltaje que mide en las entrada del VDD del Dialer. Los cambios son pocos a exepcion del zener de 130V y el de 12V que hace calentar una resistencia.


----------



## lpnavy (Ene 6, 2013)

ya hice las revisiones pertinentes de nuevo y di con el problema  aparentemente con el teclado, que al pulsar las teclas el rebote mecanico hace que se distorcione el pulso electrico ya que los numeros 0,5 y 8 son los que funcionan perfectamente y al marcar un numero telefonico local que tiene 7 digitos obtengo respuesta de la central "el numero que marco no puede ser localiczado" ya eso me indica que funciona parcialmente, los demas numeros solo se escucha el tono de la frecuencia correspondiente solamente. Ando usando un teclado matricial 3x4 generico de esos para control de acceso.


----------



## aries12 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola, que tal soy un usuario nuevo en este foro, buscando acerca de un problema que tengo con un proyecto que me dejaron en la escuela dí con este hilo.

Tengo el mismo problema que tu, arme el mismo circuito y la parte de recibir llamadas funciona perfectamente, pero la parte del dtmf para hacer llamadas no funciona, te agradecería mucho si me podrías decir si pudiste arreglar tu problema y como lo conseguiste, de verdad me ayudaría mucho, o que me aconsejarías para poder solucionarlo, te agradezco de antemano y espero puedas contestarme.

Quería mandarte un mp, pero al parecer no puedo por ser usuario nuevo.

Saludos.


----------

